

The Best Universal Remote: Your Phone - pbj
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,2072502,00.html

======
tobylane
There aren't enough good uses of this fact, the apps that I could find include
- HippoLite, Teamviewer, Vlcremfree, MochaVNC and Awake. And eventually mine
which will be web based.

